# What's your Tarot Birth Card?



## ImpossibleHunt

Hey so I've been (watching _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_) wondering something.
Apparently, if you do a simple equation with your birth date, you get something that is called your Birth Tarot Card.
*I don't believe in any of this stuff,* but it might be a little interesting regardless. I'm bored, so why not.
If you give me a long lecture on why this (obviously) isn't real, I'll personally find the nearest cliff in the Canadian Prairies, and throw you off it.










With _*that*_ out of the way, essentially what you do is this.
Add your birth date (DD) + (MM) + (YY) + (YY)
*Make sure to split your "year" into two parts (for example 1998 = 19+98)
Once you get that number (and if it is 2 digits), add those digits together.
If it's 3 digits, combine the first two digits, and then add the third one.
For an example, I'll use mine

February 23, 1998
23 + 02 +19 + 98 = 142
14 + 2 = 16

Or if you are just lazy, go to this link and it'll do it for you.
Tarot Calculator

I'll leave a list of the tarot card combinations down below to make things easier, feel free to leave a description of yours if you can find one.
Just find the sum you end up with, and match it to the corresponding card below.

10 = Wheel of Fortune/ Magician
11 = Justice/ High Priestess
12 = Hanged Man/ Empress
13 = Death/ Emperor
14 = Temperance/ Hierophant
15 = Devil/ Lovers
16 = The Tower/ Chariot
17 = Star/ Strength
18 = Moon/ Hermit
19 = Sun/ Wheel/ Magician

Apparently there are some exceptions, so I'll add them to be safe.
20 = Judgement/ High Priestess
21= The World/ Empress

If you want a description of your card, I ventured through the weird side of the internet for them. _You can thank me later_.
Here is a link to a list of them.
Tarot Birth Card Descriptions


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

So I'll just start with mine to give an example

*The Tower/ The Chariot*










*Description*:

The Tower and The Chariot share the issues of balance, control, energy, solidity and war. They contrast in their ways of handling every issue. The violent overthrow of rigid and ambitious structure contrasts with the invisible battle for balance and self-control. External contrasts with internal energy. The vulnerability of fortification contrasts with the durability of character.

The Tower is the tumultuous power at the center of everything. It is the constant potential for an occasional experience of the unexpected, the violent and sudden disruption of normal conditions; the power of complete surprise and the feeling of head-over-heels. The job of The Tower is to uproot dug-in positions and vested interests, to be the event horizon beyond which lies the unpredictable and unaccountable. The Tower is the end of complacency.

The Chariot is the steady flow of ceaseless intention that is the warrior in everything. Its job is to harness all competing impulses and energies, to overcome all obstacles and resistances, and against all odds, carry everything to its destiny. On this journey, everything becomes what it must become and nothing is lacking.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, The Tower can be capricious, frightening and disastrous. It can rob effort of its proper reward, and destroy faith in both justice and mercy. It can be melodramatic, or it can be pointless, random and gratuitously painful.

The Chariot can vacillate and side-step, or turn tail and run. It can be vainglorious and posturing, or overly sensitive and ineffectual. It can lose heart in the middle of a task, and mope.

Together, they are afraid of nothing, can stand successfully against any opponent, either internal or external, and when the time comes, they will rise to the ultimate challenge and be equal to it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

*Devil (15) & Lovers (6) *
You are here to love – to give love, to receive love, to make love. You are guided by a deep love for the Universe but you also need to be careful that this love does not turn into desire or lust.
You are deeply passionate and can direct that passion for the greater good of society when you apply your highest morals and values to your decision-making. You dance the fine line between freedom and boundaries, and make the best decisions when you are acting from a place of inner truth and Universal love.


----------



## Ewok City

*Star (17) & Strength (8) *

You’re here to shine your bright light in this world and create a sense of hope, faith and strength not just for yourself but others. You are travelling on your own soul’s journey but you are also inspiring others to find their path. With this Tarot Birth Card pair, you are a healer and a source of light for many people. 

Your personality is optimistic and hopeful. You have complete trust in the Universe, knowing that you are being guided along your path. You come from a place of deep inner strength that is fortified by the strength of your belief and your faith.


----------



## Clare_Bare

Tarot Oak
Tarot Birth Cards Meanings:

#10 Wheel Of Fortune and #1 The Magician

Wheel of Fortune: Good luck, destiny, good fortune, cycles, what goes around comes around.
The Magician: Skill, will-power, manifestation, The art of communication.
You are a charmer, you know the art of communication and have the right tools of passion, emotion, thought and worldly resources to add up to your charms.
You know how to move through the cycles of life and use and utilize anything that life offers to it’s fullest potential.


----------



## 558663

*Death (13) & Emperor (4) *
You are a change agent, here to restructure the world around you. You have clear insight into when a situation or way of operating no longer serves you or the greater society, and you are not afraid to implement sweeping changes in order to set a new path. You are here to rebuild and lay down the foundations for something new to emerge. And you step into a position of leadership when it is needed, so as to advocate the change that is in place.


----------



## WickerDeer

Huh. Interesting--thanks!

















*Judgement (20) & High Priestess (2) *
With this Tarot Birth Card combination, you may feel at times as if you are not ‘of this world’. You lie somewhere between the spirit world and the earthly world, floating between the veil of consciousness throughout your lifetime. You may feel called to the Spirit world, communicating with those who have passed or being guided by your Spirit Guides. You are an intuitive being.

I find some of the imagery interesting--Judgement being fire and The High Priestess being the moon. Judgment being about Pluto (Hades) and of earth? and Priestess being moon and celestial? It's really interesting because I was contemplating Hades a lot and I had an experience with a vision like that, and because I have always been drawn to the moon. So I really found this interesting!




* *





Imagery — Things to Look at and Contemplate:










*Postures —* standing, facing upward / seated, facing forward
(Distant, incomplete, uncertain and in process vs. immediate, complete and confident in the moment.)








*Colors —* gold, red and white, above grey and blue / blue, white and yellow, flanked by black and white
(The clear, high and brilliant calling to unfolding, unformed, unclear potential vs. mystery embedded in mystery)








*Clothing —* nude / robed (Natural vs. formal)








*Symbols —*








coffins / pillars and veil
(Awakening vs. initiation)








white banner with red cross / scroll and cross
(New awareness vs. ancient knowledge)








trumpet / crown
(Loud inner imperative vs. silent inner certainty)









*Foreground —* the angels and nudes / priestess
(Complexity of beginning vs. simplicity of completion)


Astrology:










*Fire (Judgement) —* the natural, visible force of light and heat








*Moon (High Priestess) —* the keeper of mysteries and secrets


Predilection:










Loud and Active vs. Quiet and Patient








Raw and Direct vs. Subtle and Discreet








Open to the new and experimental vs.
A preference for the ancient & timeless

Judgement and The High Priestess share the energy of beginnings, the beginning of an awakening and the beginning of an initiation. And so they also share the finality of endings, since each marks an irrevocable boundary between levels of awareness. The Priestess guards the gate to the last secrets of self and world. Judgement is the door to the beginnings of the secret knowledge of self and world. On the far side of Judgement everything is sound asleep in the dream of the everyday. On the far side of The Priestess everything is wide awake at the end of the final journey.

Judgement listens to the sound of a call so loud that it cannot be ignored. It emerges from the ordinary, stripped of everything it previously held precious and identified with. It begins a brand new life in a world made new by a new awareness, awakened and motivated by a distant energy it hears and obeys but doesn't understand. It finds itself in a state of constant transformation fueled by a steady and unquenchable inner fire.

The High Priestess is mysterious, self-effacing and self-sufficient. Her silence is ancient and perfect. She says nothing and does nothing, but leaves nothing unsaid or undone. She is cool, serene and complete.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, Judgement can be deaf to the inner call and heedless of its potential, remaining steadfastly concerned with everyday matters and ordinary pursuits. Nevertheless, it can still be susceptible to visions, ghosts and all sorts of paranormal experiences, with a strong psychic talent and a readiness to believe stories of the super- and supra-natural.

The stubborn denial of Judgement can join forces with the Priestess' certainty that she knows everything. When this happens, they combine as foolish self-confidence alternating with a fear of the unknown, making personal growth a harrowing experience.

Together, they focus on the transcendent rather than on the commonplace. They combine high energy, and a capacity for radical change and impressive growth, with an intuitive awareness of the vastness of the mystery of things. They can be great explorers, willing to plunge into the fertile and frightening unknown and take their chances with it.





* *





This interpretation is easier for me to understand--and also interesting as it talks about Pluto (Hades) and the moon--two sort of archetypes/things that I have been drawn to exploring lately or earlier. So very interesting! Idk if she has the descriptions of the other cards or how to navigate her site:









Tarot Birth Cards – Judgment/High Priestess


Over the next year I am going to be writing about Tarot Birth Cards, what they mean and how we can work with them. I use the system of Tarot Birth Cards developed by Ruth Ann and Wald Amberstone of…




bonniecehovet.wordpress.com





Judgment:

Astrological Sign: Pluto
Keywords: new perceptions, being reborn, renewed sense of purpose, coming to terms with your own actions, atonement, bringing together diverse partsof your personality, resisting change/transformation, running from one’s issues, feeling boxed in, lack of perspective, being overly critical.

The High Priestess:

Astrological Sign: The Moon
Keywords: inner wisdom, connection with intuition, women’s mysteries, seclusion, hidden information, dreamtime, anima (female part of personality), inability to connect with intuition, inability to access dreamtime, becoming either too social or too isolated, insincerity

The theme for this lifetime is the ability to observe, to the point of making good judgments in an objective manner. The ability to access one’s intuition, to communicate, and to accept new ideas.

We can choose to do personal work with our own Birth Cards, we can use Birth Cards in conjunction with a reading for a client (place their birth cards, drawn from a deck other than the one you are reading with, above the spread(s) laid out for them). The spread(s) are then read through the lens of perception of the Seeker’s Birth Cards. As added value, a reader could give their client scans of their Birth Cards, along with a short write-up about them. Readers can also use the Birth Card system to better understand other people in their own lives (family, co-workers, friends etc.).

The key to bringing balance to any lifetime is that of understanding how and where your Birth Cards are operating in your life. Judgment and the High Priestess represent the two aspects of the gateway into a 20/2 lifetime. Judgment is ruled by Pluto, placing the focus on personal will and determination, and on tearing down and rebuilding.The individual learns to make objective observations and then place this information to work in their life.

The High Priestess is ruled by the Moon, placing the focus on intuition and self-trust. She has balanced energies, with a strong connection to dreamtime, the unconscious, intuition and the feminine mysteries.

Judgment and the High Priestess set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses their ability to be objective in their observations about themselves, and the people and issues surrounding them. Judgment is all about releasing our limitations. How we think and act, about ourselves and others, sets the tone for a heaven or hell type of lifetime. Once we release thelimitations from our past, we experience a spiritual awakening.

The High Priestess is all about hidden wisdom, the feminine mysteries, dreamtime, and our intuitive selves. Because the High Priestess has the ability to work with her unconscious mind, she has a strong connection to her psychic, as well as her intuitive, ability. Her wisdom comes from expereince over many lifetimes. The High Priestess connects us with the realm of Spirit.

A 20/2 (Judgment/High Priestess) individual empowers themselves by releasing the past, and tuning in to dreamtime, and their own psychic/intuitive abilities.













The High Priestess Meaning - Major Arcana Tarot Card Meanings


intuitive, unconscious, inner voice | lack of center, lost inner voice, repressed feelings




labyrinthos.co


----------



## Grehoy

*Temperance (14) & Hierophant (5)*

You are here to bring about balance – balance between freedom (Temperance) and structure (Hierophant). You acknowledge the importance of setting a framework to guide your thinking and your actions, but you also have a talent for flowing in and out of that framework, depending on the situation. You are flexible and adaptable, but also respectful of tradition and convention. 

Your gift is to be able to share this balance with those around you, by taking conventional wisdom and showing others how to integrate it into their lives. You may be a teacher, a spiritual guide, a life coach or a mentor.


----------



## Perlanthesis

*{⚔Justice⚔ (11)➕🛡High Priest 🛡(2)}*

*Description:*

You are a seeker of truth. You are talented at weighing up a situation and seeing it for what it truly is. You are not bound by rules 100% of the time – instead you have this innate ability to see through the veil and determine what is really going on. You are an intuitive decision-maker, guided by your gut feeling when dealing with challenging situations. You can easily ‘read’ a situation without having all of the information at hand. In actuality, strong and up righteous, “Justice and The High Priestess” expects and upholds the truth and utter perfection not only for itself, but for the sake of others as well. Unyielding of this attitude to others, indeed, for “Justice and The High Priestess” seeking out a worthy relationship requires this quality to remain of the utmost importance.


Together, they dream of the perfect, the ultimate, and pursue it in more than one kind of undertaking. They continuously seek the truth, and in its service they are drawn to esoteric studies and unusual paths.

*At there best you’re...*

Intelligence
Modest lady
Fair judgement
Exposing of said fraud
Settles things with justification
Intellectual judgment and selection
*At worst you’re...*

Selfish
Hysteria
Prejudice
Indifference
Nervousness
Unfair judgement
Often makes the wrong decisions

*Imagery — Things to Look at and Contemplate:*








*Postures —* both seated and facing forward
(Their actions are in the form of observing thinking, and speaking.
Both are direct and straightforward.)








*Colors —* red, green, purple, gold / blue, white, yellow
(Outward, passionate, involved vs. inward, calm, withdrawn)








*Clothing —* both are robed and crowned.
(Both are formal, ceremonial, and imperious; public vs. impersonal)










*Symbols —*








thrones and crowns
(strong conviction of personal authority & correctness)








pillars and veils
(guardians and initiators – gateways to the unknown and the hidden)








sword and scales / scroll and cross
(sharp & demanding vs. deep & permissive)









*Foreground Figures — *blond haired / dark haired (clear vs. obscure)



*Astrology:*








*Libra (Justice) —* balance, the center, no excess, no exaggeration








*Moon (High Priestess) —* cyclic, inclusive, nothing left out or rejected

The High Priestess corresponds to the Water element, relating to emotions and what we feel, while Justice corresponds to the Air element, related to thought and what we think.

The Air and Water energies are not incompatible but the conflicts suggested by these two major arcana cards may manifest as something very real today. Also, as the High Priestess is card number 2 in tarot and Justice is card number 11 that reduces to number 2 (1+1), there is an element of duality, polarity, choice and contradiction. Understand the need to remain clear headed today about what you need to do and do it. Staying on the side of truth will lead you to greater enlightenment and empowerment.



*Predilection:*








Analytical vs. Contemplative








Harsh vs. Gentle








Loud vs. Silent


Justice and The High Priestess have in common that everything is accounted for. Justice examines everything for flaws in order to find its flawless essence. The High Priestess knows the secret of everything as it is in order to encompass everything.

Justice demands of everything its true nature and essence, with nothing concealed, withheld or distorted. It tirelessly weighs and measures, satisfied with nothing less than the clear, the absolute, and the irreduceable in everything.

Justice is adamant and uncompromising with its sword and scales, loud and clear in its redness, fearless and certain on its throne, guarding the entrance to the temple of the secrets of perfection.

The High Priestess finds what is the same in everything, the secret unifying core hidden in the endless variation of detail. She patiently discovers in all differences what is true, original and undisturbed in everything.

The High Priestess is accepting and inclusive with her scroll and cross, calm and quiet in her blueness, fearless and certain on her throne, guarding the entrance to the temple of final knowledge.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, Justice can be given to rage and haste; it can become arrogant and hypercritical, aggrieved and vengeful, or uncertain and vacillating.

The High Priestess can be a conceited know-it-all, moody and taciturn, secret and unapproachable; she can be despairing and lost, or given to excess and careless of consequences.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

You have a natural talent and ability to see ‘through’ things. Your focus is not on what is directly in front of you, but what is going on behind the scenes. You are interested in the subconscious mind, the intuition, and all that is hidden and unseen. And you have a deep desire to uncover your spiritual path and do so through meditation, spiritual journeying, visualization and so on. 

You may be a recluse and prefer to withdraw from the world around you so that you can focus your attention on your spiritual path and inner knowledge. You stand in the shadows so you can observe from afar, taking in all that is unseen.

Predilection:










The importance of night vs. The importance of day








The importance of pain / pleasure; beauty / ugliness vs.
The importance of wisdom/ignorance; persistence / giving up








The world as mysterious and uncertain vs.
The world as challenging and straightforward

The Moon and The Hermit share extreme qualities — low and high, vague and precise, yearning and ambitious, obscure and clear, far and near, many voices and one voice, fluid and solid. 

For both, the journey's the thing. For both, the heights are the objective. For both, illumination is the essence, while darkness is the matrix. One faces the darkness of the untraveled path ahead, while the other faces the darkness of the heights beyond reach. The light available to each leaves their darkness intact.

The Moon is the uncertainty at the heart of things, the unrealized and phantom possibility, the power of mutation and transformation. Shape-shifting unconsciousness and identity offer multiple realities that reflect inner rather than outer landscapes. The job of The Moon is to evolve, to move forward by inhabiting ever more subtle and elaborate forms, to experience challenge, growth and renewal with each new version of itself.

The Hermit is the finished, final clarity that shines at the center of things, the distillation of knowledge gained through effort, persistence, intelligence, and courage. Perfect faith and endless labor are rewarded by being lit from within. He becomes a steady, continuous, living light, a beacon to those who seek the outermost boundaries of personal growth. For those on the upward journey, the way is lit by those who have gone before.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, The Moon can be filled with nameless terrors and subject to depression. It may not trust what it sees or what it hears, and it is prone to believing the worst. It can be gulled into believing fantastic claims and stories, and may be drawn onto false paths with little or no reward at their end. It is subject to nightmares, and may come to fear sleep.

The Hermit can be ambitious, and lose sight of or never see how perfectly he can serve a higher power, or how pure he can become himself. He can be immersed in detail, careful of every step on the way to serving his own interests. He may be so practical and down-to-earth, that mysterious and unlikely paths are rejected out of hand. He can become so absorbed in making his own way that he has little time or patience for anyone else, and thus becomes isolated and emotionally barren.

Together, they travel from the depths to the heights, exploring the shadows and precipices that wait for every traveller on the path to knowledge. They promise faithfully that the great journey of personal evolution can be completed, and they will show you the way.


----------



## passionate

Ewok City said:


> View attachment 877954
> 
> 
> *Star (17) & Strength (8) *
> 
> You’re here to shine your bright light in this world and create a sense of hope, faith and strength not just for yourself but others. You are travelling on your own soul’s journey but you are also inspiring others to find their path. With this Tarot Birth Card pair, you are a healer and a source of light for many people.
> 
> Your personality is optimistic and hopeful. You have complete trust in the Universe, knowing that you are being guided along your path. You come from a place of deep inner strength that is fortified by the strength of your belief and your faith.


Twins!!!


----------



## Hexigoon

You are an eternal optimist and a master of manifestation. You see the good in all things and find positivity and fun in all aspects of your life. You have a talent for turning your situation around so that it truly works for you, no matter what the Universe has thrown your way. 

You may be guided towards the Law of Attraction and the art of manifesting your dreams. And you are particularly successful in creating your desired future! 

The Sun, The Wheel and The Magician share a concern with and expression of the importance of time and change. The Sun adds its roundness and constant periodicity to the circularity and endless revolutions of The Wheel. In this, they share the femininity of cycles and dependable repetition. The Sun adds the linear directness and the overwhelming power of its rays to the perfect focus and unbending intent of The Magician. In this, they share the masculinity of limitless energy and unwavering certainty.
Together, they coruscate — unpredictably glistening, flashing, darkening, reflecting and revealing, multiplying the unexpected and expanding the boundaries of the known and normal by a whole dimension.

---
Wow cool. ^-^


----------



## Allostasis

*Death (13) & Emperor (4) *
You are a change agent, here to restructure the world around you. You have clear 

insight into when a situation or way of operating no longer serves you or the greater society, and you are not afraid to implement sweeping changes in order to set a new path. You are here to rebuild and lay down the foundations for something new to emerge. And you step into a position of leadership when it is needed, so as to advocate the change that is in place


----------



## Ewok City

passionate said:


> Twins!!!
> View attachment 877964


Oh wow!! High five!!!!! 😆🙌


----------



## Miharu

Hmm. I got (18) *Moon/The Hierophant*.


You have a natural talent and ability to see ‘through’ things. Your focus is not on what is directly in front of you, but what is going on behind the scenes. You are interested in the subconscious mind, the intuition, and all that is hidden and unseen. And you have a deep desire to uncover your spiritual path and do so through meditation, spiritual journeying, visualization and so on. 

You may be a recluse and prefer to withdraw from the world around you so that you can focus your attention on your spiritual path and inner knowledge. You stand in the shadows so you can observe from afar, taking in all that is unseen.

—

It’s rather vague and I can relate in some way, but I would say that’s a solid Ni description, if anything.


----------



## Eset

*The Star*
Sign: _Aquarius_ 
Planet: _Uranus_ 
Element: _Air_
Upright: Hope, faith, purpose, renewal, spirituality 
Reversed: Lack of faith, despair, self-trust, disconnection

*Strength*
Sign: _Leo_ 
Planet: _Sun_ 
Element: _Fire_
Upright: Strength, courage, persuasion, influence, compassion 
Reversed: Inner strength, self-doubt, low energy, raw emotion


----------



## eeo

Perlanthesis said:


> View attachment 877957
> View attachment 877958
> 
> 
> *{⚔Justice⚔ (11)➕🛡High Priest 🛡(2)}*
> 
> *Description:*
> 
> You are a seeker of truth. You are talented at weighing up a situation and seeing it for what it truly is. You are not bound by rules 100% of the time – instead you have this innate ability to see through the veil and determine what is really going on. You are an intuitive decision-maker, guided by your gut feeling when dealing with challenging situations. You can easily ‘read’ a situation without having all of the information at hand. In actuality, strong and up righteous, “Justice and The High Priestess” expects and upholds the truth and utter perfection not only for itself, but for the sake of others as well. Unyielding of this attitude to others, indeed, for “Justice and The High Priestess” seeking out a worthy relationship requires this quality to remain of the utmost importance.
> 
> 
> Together, they dream of the perfect, the ultimate, and pursue it in more than one kind of undertaking. They continuously seek the truth, and in its service they are drawn to esoteric studies and unusual paths.
> 
> *At there best you’re...*
> 
> Intelligence
> Modest lady
> Fair judgement
> Exposing of said fraud
> Settles things with justification
> Intellectual judgment and selection
> *At worst you’re...*
> 
> Selfish
> Hysteria
> Prejudice
> Indifference
> Nervousness
> Unfair judgement
> Often makes the wrong decisions
> 
> *Imagery — Things to Look at and Contemplate:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Postures —* both seated and facing forward
> (Their actions are in the form of observing thinking, and speaking.
> Both are direct and straightforward.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Colors —* red, green, purple, gold / blue, white, yellow
> (Outward, passionate, involved vs. inward, calm, withdrawn)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Clothing —* both are robed and crowned.
> (Both are formal, ceremonial, and imperious; public vs. impersonal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Symbols —*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thrones and crowns
> (strong conviction of personal authority & correctness)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pillars and veils
> (guardians and initiators – gateways to the unknown and the hidden)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sword and scales / scroll and cross
> (sharp & demanding vs. deep & permissive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Foreground Figures — *blond haired / dark haired (clear vs. obscure)
> 
> 
> 
> *Astrology:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Libra (Justice) —* balance, the center, no excess, no exaggeration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moon (High Priestess) —* cyclic, inclusive, nothing left out or rejected
> 
> The High Priestess corresponds to the Water element, relating to emotions and what we feel, while Justice corresponds to the Air element, related to thought and what we think.
> 
> The Air and Water energies are not incompatible but the conflicts suggested by these two major arcana cards may manifest as something very real today. Also, as the High Priestess is card number 2 in tarot and Justice is card number 11 that reduces to number 2 (1+1), there is an element of duality, polarity, choice and contradiction. Understand the need to remain clear headed today about what you need to do and do it. Staying on the side of truth will lead you to greater enlightenment and empowerment.
> 
> 
> 
> *Predilection:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analytical vs. Contemplative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh vs. Gentle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loud vs. Silent
> 
> 
> Justice and The High Priestess have in common that everything is accounted for. Justice examines everything for flaws in order to find its flawless essence. The High Priestess knows the secret of everything as it is in order to encompass everything.
> 
> Justice demands of everything its true nature and essence, with nothing concealed, withheld or distorted. It tirelessly weighs and measures, satisfied with nothing less than the clear, the absolute, and the irreduceable in everything.
> 
> Justice is adamant and uncompromising with its sword and scales, loud and clear in its redness, fearless and certain on its throne, guarding the entrance to the temple of the secrets of perfection.
> 
> The High Priestess finds what is the same in everything, the secret unifying core hidden in the endless variation of detail. She patiently discovers in all differences what is true, original and undisturbed in everything.
> 
> The High Priestess is accepting and inclusive with her scroll and cross, calm and quiet in her blueness, fearless and certain on her throne, guarding the entrance to the temple of final knowledge.
> 
> Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, Justice can be given to rage and haste; it can become arrogant and hypercritical, aggrieved and vengeful, or uncertain and vacillating.
> 
> The High Priestess can be a conceited know-it-all, moody and taciturn, secret and unapproachable; she can be despairing and lost, or given to excess and careless of consequences.


Same for me.


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

*10/1 : Wheel of Fortune/ Magician*

_The Magician and The Wheel of Fortune share the qualities of balance and universality. They both know there is value and power in everything, that anything can be made or can become important at any moment.
The Magician uses skill and intention to manipulate everything. The Wheel revels in every experience and accepts everything.
The Magician awakens and enlivens whatever he pays attention to. The Wheel is excited by whatever happens to it.
The Magician, human in form and scale, stands in one place and brings great things to pass with small gestures. The Wheel, galactic in size and shape, spins endlessly and experiences the smallest details of every unfolding drama.
The Magician makes things appear and disappear like rabbits out of a hat. With focused awareness and skill, he opens up possibilities and closes them. Graceful, eloquent and logical, he charms the willing and persuades the unwilling. Armed with unbending intent, he approaches obstacles with serene confidence and faith in his powers. His motto is "I will," and he discounts the possibility of failure. The job of The Magician is to make intention into reality, no matter how unlikely or improbable, and in the process, to amaze all who watch him do it.
The Wheel is restless, driven to move ceaselessly from place to place, from drama to drama. At once actor and audience, it is simultaneously involved and detached. At the mercy of what it cannot foresee or prevent, it alternates between exhilaration and lassitude, high spirits and depression, good and bad fortune. Aware of the patterns and repetitions that link seemingly random events, it is unimpressed by them and is capable of patience. The motto of The Wheel is "Wheeee!" The job of The Wheel is to enjoy, both the intensity of the unpredictable moment and the serenity of grand and dependable cycles.
Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, The Magician can be willful and petty. A controlling perfectionist, he can demand the impossible from himself and others. Given to self-deceit and out-and-out lies, he pretends to powers he does not possess in order to enhance his image and instill unwarranted confidence in others.
The Wheel can be fatalistic and melodramatic. Helpless in the face of events, it feels alternately victimized by circumstance and unaccountably lucky. It accepts what happens as destiny, fate or fortune. It experiences everything that happens to it as intensely important, but with no sense of control, it seeks reassurance from seers and oracles, and believes what they say. When things are going well, it hopes that they will continue. When things go badly, it waits for them to get better. The Wheel lives on hopes and fears, guides itself by past experience, and never stops moving.
Together, The Wheel and The Magician are exciting and intense, always interesting and full of surprises. Between them, they make things happen and constantly extend the range of the possible. They keep the world from getting stale._

Yeah, I'm not entirely sure if I relate to this. I was bored and I did it. I wouldn't call myself intense or exciting..and I'm definitely not melodramatic, if anything I'm far from drama. Hm..Magician might be a bit relatable but definitely not the wheel of fortune.


----------



## IncaHomey

Wow, this is really interesting. However, I don't seem to find mine.


----------



## Deuce

Predilection: 


Intensely outward, open and active vs.
Filled with creative but unexpressed potential

Disciplined and regular vs. Chaotic and unpredictable

Natural and adaptable vs. Formal and inwardly certain 


The World and The Empress have in common clear minds and presence in the moment. In crown and wreath and hand-held symbols they share a sense of high purpose. In the gold of ornament and detail they have a common concern for spiritual elevation. They contrast as active and settled, as expressive and reserved, as personal and formal, as symmetrical and organic.

The World brings measure to The Empress' abundance; she brings orderly conclusion to The Empress' fertile beginning. The World's energy and openness balances The Empress' immobility and formality.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, The World can be awkward and inappropriate, brazen and overbearing, heavy-handed and destructive, stiffly traditional and unimaginative.

The Empress can be wildly self-indulgent, unaware of and unconcerned with consequences. She can be vain, overbearing and autocratic, and use weakness, whimsy and helplessness to manipulate people and events.

Together they can be spontaneous and graceful, beautiful and proportionate. Between them, things do what they were born to do, live as they were meant to live, and last as long as they were meant to last. Between them, destinies are realized and completed.


----------



## 558663

IncaHomey said:


> Wow, this is really interesting. However, I don't seem to find mine.


If you get a single digit, add 9 to that and look at the first post to find your tarot birth card.
For example, I got 4 when I did the equation above. 4 + 9 = 13 which corresponds to Death/Emperor.

Alternatively, you can input your birthday in this website and it'll automatically give you your tarot birth card.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## sibersonique

ImpossibleHunt said:


> Hey so I've been (watching _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_) wondering something.
> Apparently, if you do a simple equation with your birth date, you get something that is called your Birth Tarot Card.
> *I don't believe in any of this stuff,* but it might be a little interesting regardless. I'm bored, so why not.
> If you give me a long lecture on why this (obviously) isn't real, I'll personally find the nearest cliff in the Canadian Prairies, and throw you off it.
> 
> View attachment 877945
> 
> 
> With _*that*_ out of the way, essentially what you do is this.
> Add your birth date (DD) + (MM) + (YY) + (YY)
> *Make sure to split your "year" into two parts (for example 1998 = 19+98)
> Once you get that number (and if it is 2 digits), add those digits together.
> If it's 3 digits, combine the first two digits, and then add the third one.
> For an example, I'll use mine
> 
> February 23, 1998
> 23 + 02 +19 + 98 = 142
> 14 + 2 = 16
> 
> Or if you are just lazy, go to this link and it'll do it for you.
> Tarot Calculator
> 
> I'll leave a list of the tarot card combinations down below to make things easier, feel free to leave a description of yours if you can find one.
> Just find the sum you end up with, and match it to the corresponding card below.
> 
> 10 = Wheel of Fortune/ Magician
> 11 = Justice/ High Priestess
> 12 = Hanged Man/ Empress
> 13 = Death/ Emperor
> 14 = Temperance/ Hierophant
> 15 = Devil/ Lovers
> 16 = The Tower/ Chariot
> 17 = Star/ Strength
> 18 = Moon/ Hermit
> 19 = Sun/ Wheel/ Magician
> 
> Apparently there are some exceptions, so I'll add them to be safe.
> 20 = Judgement/ High Priestess
> 21= The World/ Empress
> 
> If you want a description of your card, I ventured through the weird side of the internet for them. _You can thank me later_.
> Here is a link to a list of them.
> Tarot Birth Card Descriptions


 Birth Card Notes: 
Moon / Hermit


































Imagery — Things to Look at and Contemplate: 

 







*Postures —* crawling / standing
(the rawness of beginnings vs. the fullness of completion)








*Colors —* dark blue, purple & deep bright yellow / luminous blue & grey
(deep, lurid vs. high, clear consciousness)








*Landscapes —* valley / peak
(low vs. high; travelling far vs. climbing up)








*Symbols —* Moon / Star, Path / Staff, Pool / Mountain, Rich and varied
landscape / Simple, uncluttered landscape
(all these contrasts suggest the difference between dark, rich, mysterious beginnings and light, abstract, exalted endings)








*Foreground Figures —* Crayfish / Hermit
(the two extremes of the journey of personal growth and spiritual evolution)
 


Astrology: 

 







*Pisces (Moon) —* sleep and dream; darkness – light and shadow; fluid, shifting images; profound yearnings; deep waters








*Virgo (Hermit) —* observant, analytical and smart; rooted in detail; patient, industrious; a perfectionist, idealist and purist; reaches for the high ground 



Predilection: 

 







The importance of night vs. The importance of day








The importance of pain / pleasure; beauty / ugliness vs.
The importance of wisdom/ignorance; persistence / giving up








The world as mysterious and uncertain vs.
The world as challenging and straightforward 


The Moon and The Hermit share extreme qualities — low and high, vague and precise, yearning and ambitious, obscure and clear, far and near, many voices and one voice, fluid and solid.

For both, the journey's the thing. For both, the heights are the objective. For both, illumination is the essence, while darkness is the matrix. One faces the darkness of the untraveled path ahead, while the other faces the darkness of the heights beyond reach. The light available to each leaves their darkness intact.

The Moon is the uncertainty at the heart of things, the unrealized and phantom possibility, the power of mutation and transformation. Shape-shifting unconsciousness and identity offer multiple realities that reflect inner rather than outer landscapes. The job of The Moon is to evolve, to move forward by inhabiting ever more subtle and elaborate forms, to experience challenge, growth and renewal with each new version of itself.

The Hermit is the finished, final clarity that shines at the center of things, the distillation of knowledge gained through effort, persistence, intelligence, and courage. Perfect faith and endless labor are rewarded by being lit from within. He becomes a steady, continuous, living light, a beacon to those who seek the outermost boundaries of personal growth. For those on the upward journey, the way is lit by those who have gone before.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, The Moon can be filled with nameless terrors and subject to depression. It may not trust what it sees or what it hears, and it is prone to believing the worst. It can be gulled into believing fantastic claims and stories, and may be drawn onto false paths with little or no reward at their end. It is subject to nightmares, and may come to fear sleep.

The Hermit can be ambitious, and lose sight of or never see how perfectly he can serve a higher power, or how pure he can become himself. He can be immersed in detail, careful of every step on the way to serving his own interests. He may be so practical and down-to-earth, that mysterious and unlikely paths are rejected out of hand. He can become so absorbed in making his own way that he has little time or patience for anyone else, and thus becomes isolated and emotionally barren.

Together, they travel from the depths to the heights, exploring the shadows and precipices that wait for every traveller on the path to knowledge. They promise faithfully that the great journey of personal evolution can be completed, and they will show you the way.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Ewok City said:


> View attachment 877954
> 
> 
> *Star (17) & Strength (8) *
> 
> You’re here to shine your bright light in this world and create a sense of hope, faith and strength not just for yourself but others. You are travelling on your own soul’s journey but you are also inspiring others to find their path. With this Tarot Birth Card pair, you are a healer and a source of light for many people.
> 
> Your personality is optimistic and hopeful. You have complete trust in the Universe, knowing that you are being guided along your path. You come from a place of deep inner strength that is fortified by the strength of your belief and your faith.


Weird- I pulled one of my decks out the other day and it ended up on the floor in the box still The Star card prominently sticking out-yesterday.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

acrea said:


> View attachment 877959
> 
> 
> *Death (13) & Emperor (4) *
> You are a change agent, here to restructure the world around you. You have clear insight into when a situation or way of operating no longer serves you or the greater society, and you are not afraid to implement sweeping changes in order to set a new path. You are here to rebuild and lay down the foundations for something new to emerge. And you step into a position of leadership when it is needed, so as to advocate the change that is in place.


Same on different site.
*Death and The Emperor* 
Death and the Emperor together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make a strong pairing. It is a popular misconception that the Death card normally means the death of a person. More generally it is representative of changes and the ending of cycles. When something comes to an end it means that a new beginning will ultimately follow. When this occurs then the Emperor is invoked to add his guiding light to the situation. He is a force for good in a rapidly changing environment and helps by wielding his power and authority to provide a stable back ground to any new or challenging situation. This is so that any new cycle ushered in by Death can move confidently forward towards its end goal.


----------



## Rift

*Scorpio (Death) —* dark, deep, cold, seductive, frightening








*Aries (Emperor) —* bright, clear, hot, attractive, reassuring 

Together, their motto is: "The only things you can depend on are death and taxes."








Anarchy vs. Order








Democracy vs. Hierarchy








Necessity vs. Logic


*Emperor* is the hallmark of reason and logic. He seeks to own, build and do things that have a lasting impact.

*Death* is the necessity to release and let go for there to be renewal. It cuts away whatever is stagnant or no longer truly vital and alive.


* *






You are the enigmatic archetypal combination of Death (#13 in the Tarot) and The Emperor (#4 in the Tarot). 

As such, you represent a dynamic quality-set that emerges from its coupling and its energetic feedback loop. 

This emergent archetypeand energy signature is one that represents "polar absolutes". 

Death and The Emperor both have clear function, territory and authority but in different areas and through different experiences. 

Note the myriad similarities in their images.

You as Death-Emperor are here to deconstruct and clear away (reflecting Death’s theme of destruction leading to rebirth),and then organize, initiate and establish (reflecting The Emperor’s theme of authority and stability).

Death represents the unconscious, chaos, limit and the uncertainty of change, while The Emperor represents outward action, expansion and steadiness.

When activating Death, you push the edges of the known into mystery and challenge the boundary of comfortable assumptions and procedures. 

When activating The Emperor, you bring order, peace and maturity to insure balance. 

You are an embodiment of the pinnacle point in between and are here to evolve the cooperative, symbiotic relationship between these two archetypes.

*The Emperor
(L'Empereur)*
Son of Morning; Chief Among the Mighty
Card Number: 4
Key Number: 15
Rulership: Aries
Hebrew Letter: Heh
Translation: Window
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Scorpio


*Meaning*
Competitiveness, energy in development and execution. A card of authority, structure, governmental and corporate identities. Worldly power, self control gained through experience. The ability to shoulder responsibility. Powerful individuals combined with ambition to help secure the possibility of long term achievement.
Key Words: Power, authority, self discipline, stability.

*Death
(La Mort)*
The Child of the Great Transformers; The Lord of the Gate of Death
Card Number: 13
Key Number: 24
Rulership: Scorpio
Hebrew Letter: Nun
Translation: Fish
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Aries


*Meaning*
The beginning of a new life. As a result of underlying circumstances transformation and change. Major changes. The end of a phase in life which has served its purpose. Abrupt and complete change of circumstances, way of life and patterns of behaviour due to past events and actions. Alterations.
Key Words: Sweeping changes, expect the unexpected, embrace the unknown.

*Death and The Emperor*


Fearless and dependable, “Death and The Emperor” is a tarot birth card pair which, without abandon, represents that which is contemporary and eventually to become.


Abiding by no readily understood rules, Death exists with unknown certainty, seemingly freelance in his actions. By this, Death upholds the necessary functions of his duties without consequences and with an inherent authority. Extremely intimate and absolute in his intentions, love and romance for this birth card may otherwise be halted by an imposition of fear and intimidation.


Reading in the opposite direction, The Emperor birth card capitalizes upon the organization of that which already exists. Establishing order in this realm, his authoritative responsibility is that of an inflexible tyrant. Formal and controlling in his objective, The Emperor may find difficulty in entering love, romance, or a relationship which is not in some manner forced or contrived.


Thus, by the tarot deck, these tarot birthcards encompass both a system of anarchy and of order. In this manner, following a controlled, but constantly changing process, “Death and The Emperor” discover meaning and compatibility by the management and ultimate renewal of life.

*Death (13) & Emperor (4)*

ou are a change agent, here to restructure the world around you. You have clear insight into when a situation or way of operating no longer serves you or the greater society, and you are not afraid to implement sweeping changes in order to set a new path.


You are here to rebuild and lay down the foundations for something new to emerge. And you step into a position of leadership when it is needed, so as to advocate the change that is in place


----------



## Rift

additional copy:

*The World and The Empress*

The World and the Empress together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make for happy accomplishment. The World is a card of the end of a personal cycle and one of assured success. Combined with the maternal care of the Empress a very positive future scene is created. The Empress brings "maternal care, domestic stability, abundance and material wealth, fertility, security, achievement of goals and growth. With the prospect of perfection with persistence, symbolic of the World; a picture is painted of a mother's guiding hand (the Empress) towards a wonderful end goal.




* *





*The World
(Le Monde)*
The Great One of the Night of Time
Card Number: 21
Key Number: 32
Rulership: Saturn
Hebrew Letter: Tau
Translation: Cross
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Sun


*Meaning*
Accomplishment. Fulfillment. Completion of a personal cycle, project, series of events or chapter in life. Success. A culmination of events. A sense of repleteness. Know oneself to know success and utilize creative imagination. Strength from harmonious actions. Perfection through persistence.
Key Words: Moving onwards and upwards, achievement, attainment, success.

*The Empress
(L'Imperatrice)*
The Daughter of the Mighty Ones
Card Number: 3
Key Number: 14
Rulership: Venus
Hebrew Letter: Daleth
Translation: Door
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Libra


*Meaning*
The promotion of well-being and security. Creativeness in financial affairs, love and parenthood. Maternal care, domestic stability, abundance and material wealth. Fertility, security, achievement of goals and growth. Depending on surrounding cards - sometimes marriage and pregnancy.
Key Words: Well-being, stability, balance, harmony, prosperity.

Our twelfth pair of Birth Cards are the World (Key 21) and the Empress (Key 3). Some of the associations for these cards are:


The World:


Astrological Sign: Saturn
Keywords: allowing your limitations to act as a guideline to freeing your thinking and actions, manifesting that which you wish to see in your life, taking responsibility for your thoughts, words, and actions, finding the joy in your life, fulfilling your own potential, fear of change, fear of success, holding on to the past, inability to manifest that which you wish in your life, success delayed, inability to see the whole picture, living through one’s prior successes


The Empress:


Astrological Sign: Venus
Keywords: nurturing, mothering, mother image, creativity, fertility, physical birth, birth of new ideas, awareness of self, harmony in life, prosperity and abundance, undisciplined mothering, absence of a mother, fear of becoming a mother, fear of birthing new ideas, rejection of traditional female roles, feeling unempowered.


The theme for this lifetime is completing one’s inner work, bringing together the diverse parts of one’s life, the ability to feel comfortable in the external, physical world because the individual is at one with themselves. The ability to give and receive love, and to live from a sense of love.

The key to bringing balance to any lifetime is that of understanding how and where your Birth Cards are operating in your life. The World and the Empress represent the two aspects of the gateway into a 21/3 lifetime. The World is ruled by Saturn, placing the focus on on staying present and doing the work that needs to be done..

The Empress is ruled by Venus, placing the focus on love and compassion. Here we see the nurturing aspect of the feminine principle, and the need for peaceful, harmonious surroundings.

The World and the Empress set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses the completion of their path, the integration of opposites in their life, and the ability to give and receive love. The World reflects the power of self-actualization, of becoming a whole individual. Once we have integrated all of our selves, all of the opposites in our life, we have no mare need for masks. We can face the world, feel comfortable in it, and express our authentic selves. We do not attach ourselves to anyone or anything – we are whole as we are.


The Empress is all about learning to give and receive love, to become one with the feminine aspect within us. We are comfortable nurturing ourselves, as well as those around us. We honor and respect the harmony, abundance, and prosperity that surrounds us. There is a deep connection to our creative self.





*Judgement and The High Priestess*

Judgement and the High Priestess together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make for revelations and a leap of faith that will be guided by the hidden influences surrounding the High Priestess. Just as the Judgement card signifies an awakening, resurrection and clear thinking, the High Priestess comes along to temper this with an aura of mystery and something yet to be reveled. Although the path ahead may seem to be clear the High Priestess comes along to add that touch of mystery that makes the journey all the more interesting and worthwhile to travel. Patience combined with a steady hand will win through.


* *





*Judgement
(Le Judgement)*
The Spirit of the Primal Fire
Card Number: 20
Key Number: 31
Rulership: Fire
Hebrew Letter: Shin
Translation: Tooth
Numerical Value: 3
Astrological Associations: Moon


*Meaning*
Changes and improvements. Satisfactory outcome to a specific matter or period of life. Joy in accomplishment. Awakening. Rebirth. A good time for career moves. renewed, health, vitality and mental clarity. Sometimes indicates important pending decisions that will change the pattern of life for the better.
Key Words: Clear thinking, spiritual growth, awakening, resurrection.

*The High Priestess
(La Papess)*
The Priestess of the Silver Star
Card Number: 2
Key Number: 13
Rulership: The Moon
Hebrew Letter: Gimel
Translation: Camel
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Virgo


*Meaning*
Intuition, wisdom and secret knowledge, the feminine side of the male personality. Something remains yet to be revealed, but patience must be observed. Duality and mystery. Hidden influences affect both home and work and intuitive insight suggests new solutions. The influence of women.
Key Words: Intuitive insights, deep knowledge, mysteries revealed, imagination, psychic and artistic ability.

Our eleventh pair of Birth Cards are the Judgment (Key 20) and the High Priestess (Key 2). Some of the associations for these cards are:


Judgment:


Astrological Sign: Pluto
Keywords: new perceptions, being reborn, renewed sense of purpose, coming to terms with your own actions, atonement, bringing together diverse partsof your personality, resisting change/transformation, running from one’s issues, feeling boxed in, lack of perspective, being overly critical.


The High Priestess:


Astrological Sign: The Moon
Keywords: inner wisdom, connection with intuition, women’s mysteries, seclusion, hidden information, dreamtime, anima (female part of personality), inability to connect with intuition, inability to access dreamtime, becoming either too social or too isolated, insincerity


The theme for this lifetime is the ability to observe, to the point of making good judgments in an objective manner. The ability to access one’s intuition, to communicate, and to accept new ideas.

The High Priestess is ruled by the Moon, placing the focus on intuition and self-trust. She has balanced energies, with a strong connection to dreamtime, the unconscious, intuition and the feminine mysteries.


Judgment and the High Priestess set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses their ability to be objective in their observations about themselves, and the people and issues surrounding them. Judgment is all about releasing our limitations. How we think and act, about ourselves and others, sets the tone for a heaven or hell type of lifetime. Once we release thelimitations from our past, we experience a spiritual awakening.

The High Priestess is all about hidden wisdom, the feminine mysteries, dreamtime, and our intuitive selves. Because the High Priestess has the ability to work with her unconscious mind, she has a strong connection to her psychic, as well as her intuitive, ability. Her wisdom comes from expereince over many lifetimes. The High Priestess connects us with the realm of Spirit.


A 20/2 (Judgment/High Priestess) individual empowers themselves by releasing the past, and tuning in to dreamtime, and their own psychic/intuitive abilities.





*The Sun, The Wheel of Fortune and The Magician*

The Wheel of Fortune and the Magician together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards do already exist for a different date of birth. Indeed as already stated for this pair, they are very good cards to have around. The Wheel of Fortune is an exceptionally good card, as is the Magician. Whereas the Wheel of Fortune signifies success, when it is combined with the hidden knowledge of the Magician; not only is earned success indicated but leaned success as well. However because of the birth date given here, a third card applies giving an added bonus to the mix. Not only is there an air of earned and learned success with the Wheel of Fortune and Magician cards, there is an added dimension of peace, contentment and inner harmony. The Sun is one of the nicest cards in the whole Tarot deck and when added to the Wheel of Fortune and the Magician, a powerful and positive force is created.


* *





*The Sun
(Le Soleil)*
The Lord of the fire of the World
Card Number: 19
Key Number: 30
Rulership: The Sun
Hebrew Letter: Resh
Translation: The Head
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Leo


*Meaning*
Contentment and happiness on attaining success. Good Health. Material happiness. Mental, physical and spiritual vitality. New inventors or inventions. Academic and particularly scientific success. Reward. Acclaim. Approval. Abundance of energy. Achievement. Joy and happiness.
Key Words: Health, vitality, creative energy and above all success.

*Wheel of Fortune
(La Roue de Fortune)*
The Lord of the Forces of Life
Card Number: 10
Key Number: 21
Rulership: Jupiter
Hebrew Letter: Kaph
Translation: Hand
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Uranus


*Meaning*
Effortless success. Good fortune that is unexpected. Coincidences. Luck. The beginning of a new cycle. Advancement. Positive upheaval. Change. A card of good fortune, the appearance of destiny and Karmic change.
Key Words: Good fortune, eternity, new cycles, change.

*The Magician
(Le Bateleur)*
The Magnus of Power
Card Number: 1
Key Number: 12
Rulership: Mercury
Hebrew Letter: Beth
Translation: House
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Mercury


*Meaning*
Mastery of the material world, creative action and self discipline. An ability to recognise one's own potential. This card is symbolic of the power to initiate, communicate, and all with a sense of humor.
Key Words: Drive and determination, ambition, self motivation.

Our tenth pair of Birth Cards are the Sun (Key 19), the Wheel of Fortune (Key 10) and the Magician (Key 1). Some of the associations for these cards are:


_Sun: _


Astrological Sign: Sun


Keywords: warmth, clarity, enlightenment, self-confidence, overcoming obstacles, the ability to draw things to you, the ability to visualize clearly, being recognized for one’s abilities, opening up to creativity, joy, happiness, optimism, inability to be happy, inability to express joy, inability/refusal to see the good around you, either showing off or hiding your abilities, accepting credit for something that you have not done, false hope


_Wheel of Fortune_


Astrological Sign: Jupiter
Keywords: Destiny, karma, a fortunate turn of events, natural consequences, progress, adapting to change, beginnings and endings, seasons, cycles, resistance to change, a negative turn of events.


_Magician_



Astrological Sign: Mercury
Keywords: Power, new project, new phase of life, new beginning, skill, confidence, self-reliance, intelligence, control over resources, energy disrupted, lack of will, lack of focus, delusions of grandeur, unreliability, trickery, indecision, poor self-image.


The theme for this lifetime is dealing with the concept of time in all of its forms, and the change that comes with it. The Sun gives us clarity where there was darkness. The Wheel of Fortune works in cycles, with past, present and future intertwined. The Magician creates time, and has the ability to suspend it.

The Sun is ruled by the Sun, placing the focus on light, warmth, and enlightenment. Freedom to do as one pleases, happiness, contentment – the Sun brings all of these things to us. Here the individual lives in tune with nature, lives intuitively, in sync with the cycles of life. Everything about the Sun is seen int he light of day – nothing is hidden.


The Wheel of Fortune is ruled by Jupiter, with its authoritative, expansive nature. It is all about the cycles of life, death and rebirth, cause and effect, destiny and fate. Represented here is spiritual evolution. Is the Seeker able to detach from the people and things of their life and move on? Where and how are they needing to do so? What have they initiated in their lives that they are waiting for others to react to or build on? Remember – what was begun on the Magician’s path comes full circle here.


The Magician is rued by Mercury, placing the focus on defining goals, concentration on will and intent, and manifestation. He holds the keys to creation – he brings the energy of Spirit down into the earthly plane. His caveat – As Above, So Below. He represents the power of creation, and the ability to manifest. He balances his elemental tools to produce the vision that he sees in his mind. The Seeker here shows discernment, the ability to tell reality from illusion. They also have the ability to analyze and problem solve. The Seeker needs to ask themselves how they view the person or issue they are faced with, and what they want to do about them.


The Sun, the Wheel of Fortune, and the Magician set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses how time functions in their life, and how they adapt to the changes that time brings with it.

The Sun asks us to open our hearts to enlightenment, to flow with life, to enjoy our abundance, and to honor it.

The Wheel of Fortune asks us to pay attention in the present, to be aware of the opportunities being presented to us, and to acknowledge that which is not working, and needs to be released.

The Magician asks us to acknowledge and make use of our personal power.







*The Moon and The Hermit*

The Moon and the Hermit together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make for clarity in an uncertain world. The moon brings uncertainty, it is a card of strangeness and choices. The hermit on the other hand is a provider of wisdom and spiritual guidance. When faced with the Moon card a person should look to their inner voice to help guide them along any sea of unrest. It is the inner voice that will provide the answers. But what will guide the inner voice? Well this is where the talents of the Hermit come into their own. The Hermit offers wise counseling and can provide the key to enlightenment amongst a myriad of possibilities.


* *





*The Moon
(La Lune)*
The ruler of the Flux & Reflux; The Child of the Sons of the Mighty
Card Number: 18
Key Number: 29
Rulership: Pisces
Hebrew Letter: Qoph
Translation: The Back of the Head
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Cancer


*Meaning*
Imagination. Dreams and psychic impressions. Sometimes psychic work. Illusions. Inability to see things clearly sometimes resulting in a low mood. Sometimes signifies fiction writing or acting, particularly work in the entertainment industry. Difficulty in organising one's daily life. The unconscious mind.
Key Words: Intuition, the subconscious mind, dreams, innate wisdom.

*The Hermit
(L'Hermite)*
The Prophet of the Eternal; the Magnus of the voice of Power
Card Number: 9
Key Number: 20
Rulership: Virgo
Hebrew Letter: Yod
Translation: The Human Hand Closed to Grasp or Hold
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Aquarius


*Meaning*
Caution. Discretion. Need for prudence. Counsel sought and taken. Inner calm. A need to reach into one's inner resources. Assimilation. Planning. A wise guide or spiritual mentor. A time to stand back and reflect upon circumstances.
Key Words: Introspection, inner reflection, inner calm, soul searching, the inner self.

Our ninth pair of Birth Cards are the Moon (Key 18) and the Hermit (Key 9). Some of the associations for these cards are:


*The Moon:*



Astrological Sign: Pisces
Keywords: grounding, connection with dreamtime, psychic ability, emotional connection, feminine wisdom, unconscious, working with cycles, illusion, lack of clarity.


*The Hermit:*



Astrological Sign: Virgo
Keywords: Solitary, turning inward, search for internal truth, internal journey, mentor/teacher/guide, sharing wisdom with others, searching for meaning, issues with mentors, lack of a mentor, hidden potential.


The theme for this lifetime is finding ones own truth, and connecting with oneself.

The Star and Strength represent the two aspects of the gateway into a 17/8 lifetime. The Star is ruled by Aquarius, placing focus on looking within, trusting what is there, and allowing ourselves to hope. Of importance here also is the ability to question things on an intellectual level, and to communicate well.


The Moon and the Hermit represent the two aspects of the gateway into a 18/9 lifetime. The Moon is ruled by Pisces, placing focus on emotions and the unconscious. It is related to the unconscious, and to things that are hidden. It is also involved with the cycles of life. Look for hidden agendas and the face (persona) that each individual presents to the world.


The Hermit is ruled by Virgo, placing the focus on work, self-improvement and self-empowerment. Here we see the focus of the individual turning inward, searching for their own personal truth. Once the individual discovers that truth, they take it out into the world and share it with others.


The Moon and the Hermit set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses who they are, and how they present themselves in life. The Moon is all about illusion, about that which is hidden from us, and agendas (our own, and that of others). It is about our unconscious, about dreamtime, feminine wisdom and the cycles of life.


The Hermit is all about finding our own path, and following it. The individual gains a clear view of where they are, The truth to be found here is a spiritual truth. The Hermit becomes a recluse in order to create the time for personal contemplation. The answers are at the heart of the Hermit, and are to be found in calm and quiet time. Finding ones own truth is a healing process – the Hermit marks the end of a cycle, and a healing from the issues inherent in that cycle.

An 18/9 (Moon/Hernit) individual empowers themselves by accessing their unconscious and opening themselves to collective wisdom. They balance this with going within to find their own personal wisdom, which they then take out into the light of day and share with others.







*The Star and Strength*

The Star and Strength together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make for a very fruitful combination. The star is a wish card, it is a card of dreams and of very positive energy. It is not an indicator of massive change but a moving away from negative influences. Combined with Strength the resulting scene is one of positive movement forwards but with the strength, courage and self control that is needed to make things work. These cards are great cards for moving forward, the Star provides the impetus and Strength provides the necessary reserve and resolve.


* *





*The Star
(L'Etoile)*
The Daughter of the Firmament; The Dweller Between the Waters
Card Number: 17
Key Number: 28
Rulership: Aquarius
Hebrew Letter: Tzaddi
Translation: Fish Hook
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Gemini


*Meaning*
Fresh hope and renewal. Healing of old wounds. Hope. Renewal of faith. Spiritual love. A mental and physical broadening of horizons. Promise and fulfillment. inspiration. Influence over others. Vigour and confidence. Protection. Select a goal and stick to it and follow projects through to completion. A strengthening of character.
Key Words: Faith, look positively to the future, truth hope or faith do not limit yourself, distinguish reality from illusion.

*Strength
(La Force)*
The Daughter of the Flaming Sword
Card Number: 8
Key Number: 19
Rulership: Leo
Hebrew Letter: Teth
Translation: Serpent
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Capricorn


*Meaning*
Courage. Self control. The virtue of fortitude. The power of love. Control of passion against one's baser instincts. Determination. Generosity. Strength and power under control. Energy. Optimism. Generosity, resolve and reconciliation.
Key Words: Rising to the challenge, overcoming obstacles, being in charge of one's inner emotions, self control.

Our eighth pair of Birth Cards are the Star (Key 17) and the Strength (Key 8). Some of the associations for these cards are:


*The Star:*


Astrological Sign: Aquarius


Keywords: Hope, inspiration, truth, renewal, cleansing, balance, freedom, peace, honesty, public recognition, inflated view of self, need for status, disillusionment, self-deception, feeling scattered.


*Strength:*


Astrological Sign: Leo


Keywords: Love, will to succeed, calmness in the face if intense emotions, reconciliation of opposites, courage, integration of energies, fearing ones emotions, being too bold, feeling overwhelmed.


The theme for this lifetime is the ability to control our passions, and our connection to Spirit, which brings us hope.


The Star and Strength represent the two aspects of the gateway into a 17/8 lifetime. The Star is ruled by Aquarius, placing focus on looking within, trusting what is there, and allowing ourselves to hope. Of importance here also is the ability to question things on an intellectual level, and to communicate well.


Strength is ruled by Leo, placing the focus on creativity and pleasure. Strength can tend to be dominant, because of its own needs. Here we find our passion for life.


The Star and Strength set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses how an individual becomes self-sufficient, and through that core accesses their ability to manifest creatively in the world. It also speaks of accessing our inner resources to overcome our personal demons. The Star references the ability of an individual to look within, and trust what they find there. Here is where we access empowering, innovative new ideas and mystical, spiritual visions.


Strength references inner, spiritual strength, as opposed to brute force. We come to understand and make peace with our shadow sides through walking with Strength. Here is where we develop courage and determination – the qualities that we need to overcome temptation.


A 17/8 (Star/Strength) individual empowers themselves by aligning with the archetypal energy of hope, and choosing to look at life in a positive manner. This is a time of spiritual regeneration. They will also align themselves with the archetypal energy of love and compassion to gain control over their emotions.


The Star and Strength work together to help us balance the power structure within us. The Star acts as a form of spiritual regeneration. This is all about hope for the future, hope that we can surmount our challenges, and defining our own beliefs and goals. There is a sense of renewal and honesty here – a gentleness of spirit, if you will.


Strength refers to inner strength – strength of spirit, as opposed to brute physical strength. Here we have the will to succeed, to overcome challenges and to live the best life that we can. Strength harnesses the energy around them to achieve their goals.






*The Tower and The Chariot*

The Tower and the Chariot together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make a very interesting combination. They are cards of completely opposing elements that together serve to restore balance. Looking purely at the symbolism of the cards, the lightning comes down in a flash striking a huge and lasting blow to the Tower. Everything looks as if it is to come crashing down. However being driven by two strong horses the Chariot arrives to carry away the casualties. Although he is not wearing any armour, this knight in his Chariot rides along to save the day. Life by its very nature can have ups and downs but the chariot can help with this. Whereas the Tower may appear to cause problems the Chariot is there to provide the solutions. These two positioned together are indicative of balance.


* *






*The Tower
(La Maison Dieu) *
The Lord of the Hosts of the Mighty
Card Number: 16
Key Number: 27
Rulership: Mars
Hebrew Letter: Peh
Translation: Mouth
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Mars


*Meaning*
Disruption. Conflict. Change. Overthrow of an existing way of life. Major changes. Disruption of well worn routines. Disturbance. Dramatic upheaval. Change of residence or job sometimes both at once. Widespread repercussions of actions. In the end, enlightenment and freedom.
Key Words: Change that cannot be avoided, reap what is sown, the paralysis of evil by love.

*The Chariot
(Le Chariot)*
The Child of the Powers of the Waters; The Lord of the Triumph of Light
Card Number: 7
Key Number: 18
Rulership: Cancer
Hebrew Letter: Cheth
Translation: Fenced or Enclosed Field
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Sagittarius


*Meaning*
Triumph over adversity, overcoming life's obstacles, decisiveness and ambition in achieving one's goals, well deserved victory. A period of struggle ending in worldly success. Self control, effort, perseverance. Working within the boundaries of one's life to build up a successful existence.
Key Words: Moving forwards, onwards and upwards.


Our seventh pair of Birth Cards are the Tower (Key 16) and the Chariot (Key 7).

Some of the associations for these cards are:
The Tower:
Astrological Sign: Mars
Keywords: spiritual awakening, sudden/unexpected change, chaos, abrupt change in life structures, “lightening bolt” of wisdom, frustration, anger, fear, freedom from restrictions, setbacks, suppressed anger, clearing that which no longer serves you well out of your life, unwillingness to let go of established structures.

The Chariot:
Astrological Sign: Cancer
Keywords: self-control, victory, triumph, confidence, faith, mind over heart, depending on yourself, making use of your skills/abilities, over-confidence, recklessness, scattered energy, anger, rebelliousness, inflated ego.

The Theme for this lifetime is that of releasing ego and old structures, grounding yourself in the present and the day to day of life.

The Tower and the Chariot represent the two aspects of the gateway into a 16/7 lifetime. The Tower is ruled by Mars, placing focus on intense, warrior like energy – the energy that it takes to bring old structures down. (Note: The structures we are referring to here are ones that man has put in place himself – religious strictures, boundaries set by governmental law, and boundaries set by culture.) The Tower is an intensely active energy, expressing the need for things to happen in a very immediate manner. The Seeker does not have control over themselves or their environment here.


The Chariot is ruled by Cancer, placing the focus on home and family. The need for close personal relationships is shown here. It is important to pay attention to the day to day of life, make informed decision and take decisive actions. This is where the Seeker balances his or her emotional and intellectual selves. This is also where we see the union of our Higher Self and our Spiritual Self.


The Tower and the Chariot set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses the lessons of how they express control in their life, and how they bring about a sense of balance. The Tower with its Mars-like warrior energy blasts away at the structures in its environment, and insists on charging ahead quickly. The Chariot carries a gentler energy, seeking to balance life by maintaining control of impulses and actions. Change is still the result, but change that is brought about by informed decision making and actions.


A 16/7 (Tower/Chariot) individual empowers themselves by balancing the need to release non-functional social structures and establish new social structures (the Tower) with the areas of self-control, self-discipline and self-confidence (the Chariot).

The Tower and the Chariot work together to release the hold of the ego. The Tower brings abrupt change, blasting apart personal structures that are no longer serving the individual well. The Tower brings a spiritual awakening, as old beliefs and habits are released, and shadows faced.

The Chariot teaches self-control and self-discipline. Here we see a balancing of intellect and emotions, the development of self-confidence and a sense of personal direction. The ability to use your own skills and abilities to take you past all challenges into success.




*The Devil and The Lovers*

The Devil and the Lovers together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make for an intense combination. The devil is one of the most misunderstood cards in the pack. He is not really symbolic of having the devil as in influence around a person. Indeed if the devil in a traditional pack is closely observed this card is not really the devil at all. In fact he is a creature that is half god and half goat; he is Pan the half-goat nature god and/or Dionysius. The godly side of him brings out the deepest of desires and passions whereas the beast in him serves to enslave. However when the Lovers are added to the mix they add a whole new dimension as a pair. The Lovers strip away at the constraints and barriers created by the Devil to bring out his much more positive traits. Desires become clearer, love becomes deeper and passion that may have become a prison is yet again restored to passion. The Lovers bring their clarity of thought and deep and meaningful insights to help quell the negativity and draw out the beauty locked within the beast.


* *





*The Devil
(Le Diable)*
The Lord of the Gates of Matter; The Child of the Forces of Time
Card Number: 15
Key Number: 26
Rulership: Capricorn
Hebrew Letter: Ayin
Translation: Eye
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Saturn


*Meaning*
Money matters. Feeling the burden of the material side of life. Desire for physical and material things. Feelings of frustration and oppression. A tendency to collect and hoard money and material objects. Lust. Obsession. The querent's knowledge of his or her own needs, wants and desires. Security versus creative or spiritual fulfillment. Self imposed restrictions.
Key Words: Magic, self enforced restrictions, addictions, mystery, wants and desires, cruelty hurts only the giver.

*The Lovers
(L'Amoureux)*
The Children of the Voice; The Oracle of the Mighty Gods
Card Number: 6
Key Number: 17
Rulership: Gemini
Hebrew Letter: Zain
Translation: Weapon or Sword
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Venus


*Meaning*
Harmony and union, choices to be made using intuition and not intellect. Difficult decisions to be made not necessarily about love. Some form of test and consideration about commitments. Abstract thought, internal harmony and union, second sight. Possibly a struggle between two paths.
Key Words: Determination, attraction, magnetism, intuition, choices.

Our sixth pair of Birth Cards are the Devil (Key 15) and the Lovers (Key 6). Some of the associations for these cards are:


The Devil:


Astrological Sign: Capricorn


Keywords: aggressive, competitive, achievement oriented, self-sufficient, judgmental, being too connected to the material world, living in fear and ignorance, being unwilling to see the truth, hiding your head in the sand, living in illusion, depression, the shadow side of our personality, self-imposed boundaries, unable to love yourself, unwillingness to take any action, the inability to laugh at yourself, taking advantage of or manipulating others, acknowledging your own limitations, turning away from evil, being too moral/structured, not being willing to let go of established structures.


The Lovers:


Astrological Sign: Gemini


Keywords: bringing a synthesis to head/heart, opposites coming together, union of male/female within and without, freedom, free will, balanced decisions, loyalty, lack of a relationship, a difficult relationship, communication issues, one-sided love, multiple relationships, suppression of self-expression, inability to make choices, infidelity.


The Theme for this lifetime is that of Dealing with relationships of all types, and the issues connected with them.


We can choose to do personal work with our own Birth Cards, we can use Birth Cards in conjunction with a reading for a client (place their birth cards, drawn from a deck other than the one you are reading with, above the spread(s) laid out for them). The spread(s) are then read through the lens of perception of the Seeker’s Birth Cards. As added value, a reader could give their client scans of their Birth Cards, along with a short write-up about them. Readers can also use the Birth Card system to better understand other people in their own lives (family, co-workers, friends etc.).


The key to bringing balance to any lifetime is that of understanding how and where your Birth Cards are operating in your life. The Devil, ruled by Capricorn, places the focus on the need for structure, with the drive to succeed. This is a very practical, “I can do it, get out of my way!” lifetime. This is also where the Seeker faces his or her shadow aspects.


The Lovers, ruled by Gemini, places focus on duality (opposites), especially in the areas of attraction and love. Here the Seeker finds wholeness through the attraction of opposites. In t his lifetime the Seeker is interested in anything and everything – usually at the same time!


The Devil and the Lovers set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses the lessons of functioning as an individual, achievements related to the self, acceptance of self, and learning to love.


A 15/6 (Devil/Lovers) individual empowers themselves by balancing their competitive, achievement oriented energy (the Devil) with the awareness of the folly of placing too much emphasis on the material things of life. There is a need to look deeper into things, and not accept surface appearances. There is a need to remember that the boundaries and limitations that we place on ourselves are self-imposed.


The Lovers empowers the individual by enabling them to bring opposites together in their life. Here we are talking partnerships of all types, and the need to balance individual needs with the needs of others. With the Lovers the individual learns how to use free will in making and implementing decisions.


The Devil and the Lovers work together in this lifetime to deal with shadow issues (as an individual), and acceptance of self, connecting with Higher Self, and balancing wants/needs with a partner (synthesis of opposites). The Devil addresses our shadow side, and our fears. He teaches us how to deal with power issues, and how our boundaries are self-imposed. The Lovers teaches us to accept ourselves, to love ourselves, and to be open to giving love to others, and receiving it back from them. Here we learn to create harmony through making good choices.






*Temperance and The Pope/Hierophant*

The Temperance and the Hierophant together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make an excellent pair for guidance and wisdom. Temperance is exactly as it sounds a tempering of a situation or circumstance. However on a deeper level it is symbolic of skillfully mastering difficult situations and helping to restore balance from discord. When the rituals and routines are brought along by the Hierophant, Temperance casts her spell. This is to ensure that any wisdom gained from the Hierophant is tempered. As the advice from the Hierophant tends to be informative and wise, the information gleaned from a combination of these cards can be even better. They act as two good councillors whose advice is both magnified and tempered by each other.


* *






*Temperance
(La Temperance)*
The Daughter of the Reconcilers; The Bringer Forth of Life
Card Number: 14
Key Number: 25
Rulership: Sagittarius
Hebrew Letter: Samech
Translation: Prop
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Taurus


*Meaning*
Combination. Co-operation. Co-ordination. Innovation through combination. Diplomacy. Successful negotiations. Maturity in dealing with certain matters. A placid, balanced temperament and good outlook. Meaning literally, temperance in the sense of harmony and balance. Good management. An ability to adapt to changing circumstances.
Key Words: Caution, diplomacy, risk, diligence to reach your goals, keep company with harmonious people.

*The Pope or Hierophant
(Le Pape)*
The Magnus of the Eternal
Card Number: 5
Key Number: 16
Rulership: Taurus
Hebrew Letter: Vau
Translation: Nail
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Jupiter


*Meaning*
Ritual and routine, religious guidance and authority, education in its formal sense. A truth seeker, searching for knowledge and wisdom. Good sound advice, teaching and constructive counsel. Sometimes may indicate marriage, partnerships and morality. Key Words: Responsibility in terms of oneself.

Our fifth pair of Birth Cards are the Temperance (Key 14) and the Hierophant (Key 5). Some of the associations for these cards are:


_Temperance:_
Astrological Sign: Sagittarius
Keywords: Balance restored, reconcile opposites, restore harmony, confidence, optimism, healing, right timing, right intentions, failure to observe, out of balance, unethical behavior, conflicts, lack of cooperation, impatience, impracticality, acting without thinking of consequences.


_The Hierophant:_
Astrological Sign: Taurus
Keywords: Religious customs/beliefs, personal values from culture/society, teacher, mentor, guide, learning, tradition, compassion, practical, active, impractical, unemotional, lethargic, conformity, meaningless ritual, materialism, intolerance, hostility towards established rules.


The Theme for this lifetime is that of bringing balance to life, balance between freedom and adaptability and the need for roots, security and structure within the realms of society, community and Spirit.

Temperance, ruled by Sagittarius , places the focus on the need for freedom, a restless, philosophical nature, and the ability to adapt easily. Temperance can also exhibit a volatile temper (trial by fire).


The Hierophant, ruled by Taurus, places focus on roots, loyalty, beliefs, patience and a calm nature. Persistence and determination figure in here, as well as a need for security.


Temperance and the Hierophant set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses the lessons of choice and personal growth. Temperance and the Hierophant both channel Spirit. Temperance is more likely to act within a wider scope, and in a quicker manner. Temperance takes information from Spirit and implements it in its own fashion. The Hierophant takes the voice of Spirit and works in a slow but steady fashion, with the emphasis on formal structure.


A 14/5 (Temperance/Hierophant) individual empowers themselves by balancing their need for freedom (Temperance), and their need for security (the Hierophant). The adaptability of Temperance works to all the individual to find security within their freedom, and freedom within their security. The loyalty, touchstone belief system and unending patience of the Hierophant allow the individual to experience their freedom in a safe manner.


Temperance and the Hierophant work together to work with the Seeker to find the truth that is within themselves, to evolve their connection with and understanding of Spirit in their life. Temperance can act in a gentle manner, but its astrological association with Sagittarius gives it a tendency to temper, volatility, and action. Temperance has a keen eye, and is ready to become a warrior to defend against any dangers found on the path the Seeker is walking. Temperance is willing to think outside the box to achieve its goals, and tends to be concerned with the individual, as opposed to community.


The Hierophant is all about tradition, and doing things in the traditional manner. His is a rather formal nature – concerned about structure and listening to his inner voice. Ritual has its place with the Hierophant, where it does not with Temperance.







*The Hanged Man and The Empress*

The Hanged Man and the Empress together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards make an interesting combination. When the Hanged Man appears he can herald in a period of necessary reflection. However during any periods of suspension of inability to move forward the Empress brings forth her powers of creativity and stability. Sometimes projects, proposals and even life itself may feel as if it is grinding to a halt and this can be the domain of the hanged man. However gently lifted by the Empress the Hanged man is brought to his rightful position and she weaves her magic to ensure the continuation of both material, emotional and spiritual growth.


* *






*The Hanged Man
(Le Pendu)*
The Spirit of the Mighty Waters
Card Number: 12
Key Number: 23
Rulership: Water
Hebrew Letter: Mem
Translation: Water
Numerical Value: 3
Astrological Associations: Pisces


*Meaning*
A devotion to a worthwhile cause. Temporary suspension of progress. Flexibility of mind and a willingness to adapt to changes. Sacrifice in the present to reap benefit in the future. A waiting period. Rebirth. Sacrificing one thing to obtain another. Transformation. Circumstances literally turned on their head.
Key Words: Surrender to circumstance, suspension, rebirth, transition, sacrifices in the present to reap benefits in the future.

*The Empress
(L'Imperatrice)*
The Daughter of the Mighty Ones
Card Number: 3
Key Number: 14
Rulership: Venus
Hebrew Letter: Daleth
Translation: Door
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Libra


*Meaning*
The promotion of well-being and security. Creativeness in financial affairs, love and parenthood. Maternal care, domestic stability, abundance and material wealth. Fertility, security, achievement of goals and growth. Depending on surrounding cards - sometimes marriage and pregnancy.
Key Words: Well-being, stability, balance, harmony, prosperity.

Our third pair of Birth Cards are the Hanged Man (Key 12) and the Empress (Key 3). Some of the associations for these cards are:


_The Hanged Man –_
Astrological Sign: Water
Keywords: Surrender, acceptance, recognizing the patterns that bind us, a need to consider options, depression, self-imposed limitations, lack of progress, wanting to act, but having no direction, procrastination, boredom.


_The Empress –_
Astrological Sign: Venus
Keywords: Nurturing, mothering, creativity, fertility, grounding of energy, abundance, harmony, prosperity, self-indulgence, withdrawing from others, frigid, not feeling empowered.


The Theme for this lifetime is: Learning to surrender and accept life, and the ability to give and receive love and compassion.

The Hanged Man is all about reflection, about taking a time out to look at the bigger picture, to see both the light and the shadow, and to note where you are in the cycle of life.


The Empress, ruled by Venus, places focus on creativity, love and nurturing, of self and others. With the Empress we see the need for the practical application of one’s skills and abilities. The Empress listens to her intuition to know where to place her attention and energy.


The Hanged Man and the Empress set the tone for this lifetime. The path that the individual walks is one that addresses the lessons of life – spiritual life with the Hanged Man, physical life with the Empress. The time out that the Hanged Man needs to take acts as a form of detachment, while the Empress, as she surveys her universe, is involved in the minutia of life.


A 12/3 (Hanged Man/Empress) individual empowers themselves by quieting their minds so that they can look at their lives with fresh eyes. There is a need to see thoughts and actions clearly, so that bonds from the past can be released and the individual can move forward. We need to look closely at eh “why” of our actions, in order to move away from victim mentality. This individual also need to look at their own creative nature, and develop the abilities that they were born with. They need to focus on grounding and centering, and connecting with their natural environment. The Empress brings with her the ability to see abundance and beauty all around us, to view the world as a fertile place in which to grow our ideas and ourselves. The Empress initiates change with her creative thoughts.


We are what we tell ourselves we are. When we understand why we make the decisions that we do, we can look at the decisions that are not bringing us happiness, and rethink them. If our decisions are not taking us where we want to go, we have a disconnect in our life. A 12/3 lifetime is all about where the Seeker is in their life.

The Hanged Man is moving away from the details of the physical world. He is looking for enlightenment and inner wisdom. The Empress is intimately involved with the minute details of life, protecting those in her realm, nurturing the life around her and appreciating the abundance in her world.





*The Justice and the High Priestess *

The Justice and the High Priestess together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards are tarot cards that deal with both the contractual side to life and the intuitive side to life. The Justice card tends to be concerned with ensuring clarity, harmony and fairness in any areas of conflict. Throughout life there can be times of negativity but the Justice card is there and serves to represent triumph over unfairness and narrow mindedness. Combined with the High Priestess, these two cards make a formidable partnership particularly as the High Priestess is renowned for providing hidden insights into any particular problems. The High Priestess lends her guiding hand to bring the gifts of patience and intuition and thus allows Justice the time and intuition to make the correct judgments at the right time.


* *






*Justice
(La Justice)*
The Daughter of the Lords of Truth; The Ruler of the Balance
Card Number: 11
Key Number: 22
Rulership: Libra
Hebrew Letter: Lamed
Translation: Ox, Goad (Noun) to Teach or Instruct (Verb)
Numerical Value: 12
Astrological Associations: Neptune


*Meaning*
Amicable and favourable resolution of conflicts. Triumph over bigotry and prejudice. Legal action. Litigation. Contracts. Settlement. Issues relating to marriage. Sometimes marriage depending upon the other cards and normally only when marriage contracts, legal or financial documents are a necessary part of the intended union. Clarity. Fairness. Arbitration. A straightforward choice. Judgement.
Key Words: Decisions, resolution of strife, honesty, reap what you sow.

*The High Priestess
(La Papess)*
The Priestess of the Silver Star
Card Number: 2
Key Number: 13
Rulership: The Moon
Hebrew Letter: Gimel
Translation: Camel
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Virgo


*Meaning*
Intuition, wisdom and secret knowledge, the feminine side of the male personality. Something remains yet to be revealed, but patience must be observed. Duality and mystery. Hidden influences affect both home and work and intuitive insight suggests new solutions. The influence of women.
Key Words: Intuitive insights, deep knowledge, mysteries revealed, imagination, psychic and artistic ability

Our second pair of Birth Cards are Justice (Key 11) and the High Priestess (Key 2). Some of the associations for these cards are:


_Justice –_
Astrological Sign: Libra
Keywords: Need to bring balance, past lessons, debts paid, success in legal matters, refusal to see need for balancing, past debts not addressed.


_The High Priestess –_
Astrological Sign: The Moon
Keywords: Intuition, knowledge, in tune with inner self, connection with feminine mysteries, anima (female sense of self), psychic ability, connection with dreamtime, lacking intuition, blocking information, negative nature, coldness, insincerity.


The theme for this lifetime is bringing a sense of balance to life through the analyzing and synthesizing of ideas. You learn to trust in yourself, your intuition and your psychic abilities. Through the lens of synthesis and analysis, the Seeker comes to understand both the opportunities and challenges of this lifetime.

Justice is all about harmony and understanding others. It is a literal balancing of the scales – a need to nurture self, as well as to help others. The journey that Justice leads us on is an outer journey. Justice is active by nature.


The High Priestess is associated with the moon, intuition, the unconscious, psychic ability and dreamtime. The journey that she takes us on is an inner journey. She connects us with our creative center, and with spirit. The High Priestess is more about reacting than acting. She is passive by nature. With the High Priestess we need to look at where we are in the cycles of our life, and co-ordinate this with the ongoing cycles of the moon.


An 11/2 (Justice/High Priestess) individual empowers themselves by finding their own voice – discovering how they best communicate with their world within and with their outer world. They learn how to make their own wishes known, and not become overwhelmed by the wishes/needs of those around them. Empowerment comes through integration with both local and global communities (thank you, Internet!). Empowerment for this individual comes through understanding that they have the power to manifest the life that they wish.


We are what we tell ourselves we are. When we understand why we make the decisions that we do, we can look at the decisions that are not bringing us happiness, and rethink them. If our decisions are not taking us where we want to go, we have a disconnect in our life. An 11/2 lifetime is all about making the right decisions, and honoring where they take us.







*The Wheel of Fortune and The Magician*

The Wheel of Fortune and the Magician together, combined as a pair of Tarot birth cards are two very good cards to have around you. The wheel of Fortune is an exceptionally good card, as is the Magician. However whereas the Wheel of Fortune signifies success when it is combined with the hidden knowledge of the Magician; not only is earned success indicated but learned success as well. The conditions are there for fortune and success and with the guiding hand of the Magician great foresight should be apparent as well.


* *






*Wheel of Fortune
(La Roue de Fortune)*
The Lord of the Forces of Life
Card Number: 10
Key Number: 21
Rulership: Jupiter
Hebrew Letter: Kaph
Translation: Hand
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Uranus


*Meaning*
Effortless success. Good fortune that is unexpected. Coincidences. Luck. The beginning of a new cycle. Advancement. Positive upheaval. Change. A card of good fortune, the appearance of destiny and Karmic change.
Key Words: Good fortune, eternity, new cycles, change.

*The Magician
(Le Bateleur)*
The Magnus of Power
Card Number: 1
Key Number: 12
Rulership: Mercury
Hebrew Letter: Beth
Translation: House
Numerical Value: 9
Astrological Associations: Mercury


*Meaning*
Mastery of the material world, creative action and self discipline. An ability to recognise one's own potential. This card is symbolic of the power to initiate, communicate, and all with a sense of humor.
Key Words: Drive and determination, ambition, self motivation.

Our first pair of Birth Cards are the Wheel of Fortune (Key 10) and the Magician (Key 1). Some of the associations for these cards are:


_Wheel of Fortune_
Astrological Sign: Jupiter
Keywords: Destiny, a fortunate turn of events, progress, adapting to change, resistance to change, a negative turn of events.


_Magician_
Astrological Sign: Mercury
Keywords: Power, new project, new phase of life, new beginning, skill, confidence, self-reliance, intelligence, energy disrupted, lack of will, lack of focus, delusions of grandeur, unreliability, trickery, indecision, poor self-image.


The theme for this lifetime is accepting what fortune brings you versus creating your own destiny. It is through this lens that the Seeker views both the opportunities and the challenges brought into their path.

The Wheel of Fortune is all about the cycles of life, death and rebirth, cause and effect, destiny and fate. Represented here is spiritual evolution. Is the Seeker able to detach from the people and things of their life and move on? Where and how are they needing to do so? What have they initiated in their lives that they are waiting for others to react to or build on? Remember – what was begun on the Magician’s path comes full circle here.


The Magician holds the keys to creation – he brings the energy of Spirit down into the earthly plane. His caveat – As Above, So Below. He represents the power of creation, and the ability to manifest. He balances his elemental tools to produce the vision that he sees in his mind. The Seeker here shows discernment, the ability to tell reality from illusion. They also have the ability to analyze and problem solve. The Seeker needs to ask themselves how they view the person or issue they are faced with, and what they want to do about them.


In this lifetime there will be a need for the Seeker to understand the cycles of life, and where they are in the cycles of life. Are they at a beginning, or an ending? What needs to be released so that they can move on? Or are they in a place where they are visioning and manifesting? Their Birth Cards hold the key to their story at any point in time. As readers, we help them use this key wisely.












Tarot Birth Card Calculator - discover your cards


Please use the Tarot birth card calculator tool to discover your own unique Tarot Birth cards and what they mean for you.




www.paranormality.com


----------



## Sily




----------



## Dalien

Imagery — Things to Look at and Contemplate:


* *














*Card Structure —*identical. Each is a 3-figure tableau consisting of two naked human figures, one male and one female, standing below a raised central archangel.








*Angelic Gestures —* Uriel's sleight of hand / Raphael's gesture of blessing








*Human Figures —* partially demonic / fully human; chained / free-standing; separated / connected; fire & fruit








*Background —* transparent / solid; torch-lit / sunlit; double-cube altar / mountain; fire & fruit)






* *





Astrology:










*Capricorn (Devil) —* sophisticated, ambitious and relentless; driven to possess and achieve; always competitive, every gain matched by an equal loss; practical and self-sufficient, happiness is in accomplishment








*Gemini (Lovers) —* young, fresh and curious; charmed by life and its possibilities; always connected to a living partner or a vibrant abstraction; all joy is in the sharing






* *





Predilection:










Self-determined vs. Relationship-oriented








Self-expressive vs. Cooperative creative effort








Self-important vs. What's best for one's partner








Some things are better than others vs. It's all good





The Lovers and The Devil are two images that alternate in a mirror, and each has two faces. Look once, and you may like what you see; look again and you may be dismayed. Whichever image looks back at you, it takes both faces to make you whole. One image seeks the bliss of coming together, while the other enjoys the pleasures of solitary achievement. One enjoys what it has, while the other knows what it wants.

The Devil gives each member of every pair its freedom, but links each to the other by need and desire. Pairs are separated and each half is given its own separate and competing value. Each individual stands alone against the world, a separate interest, with all the power and possibilities of uniqueness. Life and death, good and evil, pleasure and pain, health and illness, fight pitched battles in which no victory is possible. Each individual feels incomplete, aware of having some things but not others, of liking some things but not others, of knowing some things but not others.

The job of The Devil is to separate and individualize, giving to each the glory and the vulnerability of being one by itself, incomplete but capable of fulfillment.

The Lovers see themselves in everything. They are always aware of the twoness of things. They delight in the alternation of day and night with their paired deities of sun and moon. The ways of the birds and the bees enchant them. And they acknowledge the solemn necessity of death following life.

Their job is to witness and accept all the marriages of opposites that make the universe what it is, and with every marriage, to release the orgasmic joy of making two into the original one.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, The Devil can be at once beautiful, brilliant and seductive, and cruel, destructive and terrifying. He has what everyone needs and desires but sells at a punishing price. His motto is "I'll give you three wishes," and he laughs uproariously at his own joke.

The Lovers can be naive and irresponsible, shallow and inconsequential, vain and deceitful. They may join in impermanent liaisons and enjoy or suffer as these liaisons come and go. Their energy can be a storm in a teacup in which they are forever in danger of drowning.

Together, The Lovers and The Devil know all the secrets of the visible universe, and can give the gift of harmonious power.


----------



## Faery

*The Devil / The Lovers







*

You are here to love – to give love, to receive love, to make love. You are guided by a deep love for the Universe but you also need to be careful that this love does not turn into desire or lust. 

You are deeply passionate and can direct that passion for the greater good of society when you apply your highest morals and values to your decision-making. You dance the fine line between freedom and boundaries, and make the best decisions when you are acting from a place of inner truth and Universal love.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## tanstaafl28

Imagery — Things to Look at and Contemplate:










*Card Structure —*identical. Each is a 3-figure tableau consisting of two naked human figures, one male and one female, standing below a raised central archangel.








*Angelic Gestures —* Uriel's sleight of hand / Raphael's gesture of blessing








*Human Figures —* partially demonic / fully human; chained / free-standing; separated / connected; fire & fruit








*Background —* transparent / solid; torch-lit / sunlit; double-cube altar / mountain; fire & fruit)


Astrology:










*Capricorn (Devil) —* sophisticated, ambitious and relentless; driven to possess and achieve; always competitive, every gain matched by an equal loss; practical and self-sufficient, happiness is in accomplishment








*Gemini (Lovers) —* young, fresh and curious; charmed by life and its possibilities; always connected to a living partner or a vibrant abstraction; all joy is in the sharing


Predilection:










Self-determined vs. Relationship-oriented








Self-expressive vs. Cooperative creative effort








Self-important vs. What's best for one's partner








Some things are better than others vs. It's all good

The Lovers and The Devil are two images that alternate in a mirror, and each has two faces. Look once, and you may like what you see; look again and you may be dismayed. Whichever image looks back at you, it takes both faces to make you whole. One image seeks the bliss of coming together, while the other enjoys the pleasures of solitary achievement. One enjoys what it has, while the other knows what it wants.

The Devil gives each member of every pair its freedom, but links each to the other by need and desire. Pairs are separated and each half is given its own separate and competing value. Each individual stands alone against the world, a separate interest, with all the power and possibilities of uniqueness. Life and death, good and evil, pleasure and pain, health and illness, fight pitched battles in which no victory is possible. Each individual feels incomplete, aware of having some things but not others, of liking some things but not others, of knowing some things but not others.

The job of The Devil is to separate and individualize, giving to each the glory and the vulnerability of being one by itself, incomplete but capable of fulfillment.

The Lovers see themselves in everything. They are always aware of the twoness of things. They delight in the alternation of day and night with their paired deities of sun and moon. The ways of the birds and the bees enchant them. And they acknowledge the solemn necessity of death following life.

Their job is to witness and accept all the marriages of opposites that make the universe what it is, and with every marriage, to release the orgasmic joy of making two into the original one.

Unintegrated and imperfectly realized, The Devil can be at once beautiful, brilliant and seductive, and cruel, destructive and terrifying. He has what everyone needs and desires but sells at a punishing price. His motto is "I'll give you three wishes," and he laughs uproariously at his own joke.

The Lovers can be naive and irresponsible, shallow and inconsequential, vain and deceitful. They may join in impermanent liaisons and enjoy or suffer as these liaisons come and go. Their energy can be a storm in a teacup in which they are forever in danger of drowning.

Together, The Lovers and The Devil know all the secrets of the visible universe, and can give the gift of harmonious power.


----------

